# Visa free travel for Australian PRs



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I know that Australian Permanent residents can travel to New Zealand with out any visa. 

*Are there any other countries to which I can travel with out visa being an Australian Permanganate Resident?*


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Technically you do get a visa upon arrival in NZ however you do not need to apply for it before you go to NZ. 

This arrangement is only between AU and NZ and is the called the Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement. 

No other countries would allow you to come without a pre-arranged visa.



rackspace said:


> I know that Australian Permanent residents can travel to New Zealand with out any visa.
> 
> *Are there any other countries to which I can travel with out visa being an Australian Permanganate Resident?*


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

rackspace said:


> I know that Australian Permanent residents can travel to New Zealand with out any visa.
> 
> *Are there any other countries to which I can travel with out visa being an Australian Permanganate Resident?*


O joy.... I suppose its a worthwhile trip if you miss Deep Purple.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol: .... shall we book our tickets now then!

Dolly


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

You can travel to USA for a holiday on an Australian passport without a visa. I've done it and I think Indonesia - which Bali is part of!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Sorry I didn't read the OP's post properly. The PR bit didn't register!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> You can travel to USA for a holiday on an Australian passport without a visa. I've done it and I think Indonesia - which Bali is part of!


I still don't understand why people go to Bali....?


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Halo said:


> I still don't understand why people go to Bali....?


Don't you like it? Kuta is alright but Obud and lots of other areas are really beautiful - and peaceful.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> Don't you like it? Kuta is alright but Obud and lots of other areas are really beautiful - and peaceful.


Not fond of any place with few civil rights...... There are better places to go in Australia, sure it might be more $$ but give me that any day.

(not fond of any holiday where the local inhabitants work for nothing so we get a great deal)


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

But then you can always tip well, which will allow them to give more to their families.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> But then you can always tip well, which will allow them to give more to their families.


True but it pains me as I would rather see a change in Government.... "Teach a man to fish and all that....."


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Agreed but what are the chances of that? Little to nil I think. The Balanese are such beautiful people they deserve to have an easier life.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Without Aussie Passport, you dont get benefits of on-arrival visas for countries except NZ..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Without Aussie Passport, you dont get benefits of on-arrival visas for countries except NZ..


Rocky but we can flew to some countries without visa, in some thread I saw. Well I do not know much though.

Rocky, you studied in SA ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Rocky but we can flew to some countries without visa, in some thread I saw. Well I do not know much though.
> 
> Rocky, you studied in SA ?


No you cannot. Aside from NZ you do not get any special visa free travel arrangements because you are an Australian PR. If your passport requires you to obtain a visa to travel to a certain country you must obtain it regardless of your PR status.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> No you cannot. Aside from NZ you do not get any special visa free travel arrangements because you are an Australian PR. If your passport requires you to obtain a visa to travel to a certain country you must obtain it regardless of your PR status.


I agree with you, not on PR, but if one holds an Australian Passport being the citizen of Australia, they can travel to 150+ countries without visa/arrival stamping flexibility. Am I right ?

Visa requirements for Australian citizens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, I have seen the similar from our seniorexpats writing here. 

EDIT: Sorry, I thought Rocky was talking about Passport Holders of Australia. Sorry guys, misread.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## kahn35 (Sep 21, 2015)

Turkey,,,!!!


----------

